# The Fosters-5! (photo flood)



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

For comparisson:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Female kitten w/ tall white on back legs


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Female Classic Torbie kitten


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Male kitten. The only boy of the litter!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Female Torbie longhair kitten.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Female kitten w/ short white on back legs.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Group!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

When NOT to click the button!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

thud


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

OOOOOOO
WWWWWW
HHHHHHHH
AAAAAAAA
TTTTTTTTT
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Is it the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown?
No wait, it's Heidi not posting a Kitty Cuteness Warning! 
You are bad a bad Heidi, bad Heidi! But keep the kitty pics coming!!!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I love group pics! Are they yours?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

5 of em?! How do you keep up with 5? Well,5 times the fun...cute,cute,cute,cute,cute!!!!

Possible name for the orange boy:how about Dundee?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No, they are fosters, not mine. _...though I'm getting smitten with one special kitten..._
We have NINE of our own, so with the foster-babies that is 14 cats in our home. 
The daily amount of litter-scoop waste is impressive.


They are in the master bathroom when I am sleeping and have the run of the bath and bedroom when I am not. I visit them often to snuggle, cuddle and play. They are *very* well socialized; fearless, will walk right up to you, purring and want to touch their purring nose to your nose in a kitty-kiss greeting, can be touched everywhere and lifted, carried and cradled.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Leazie said:


> thud





Sparky said:


> ... not posting a Kitty Cuteness Warning!
> You are bad a bad Heidi, bad Heidi!


Whoops! My bad! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

So cute! Love the boy and the long-haired girl...and especially loved the group photo after all the singles - it was like being prepped for a cuteness overload -_ one, two, three.... ready - all at once! AHHHHH!_ :love2

 Fran


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Heidi n Q said:


> No, they are fosters, not mine. _...though I'm getting smitten with one special kitten..._
> We have NINE of our own,...


Does this mean that your household _may_ become a _*10*_ cat house? Enquiring minds (me! me! me!) want to know...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

DesnBaby said:


> Do they each have their own toy mouse to play with. :wink Such cuties.


In fact ... I have so many toy mice cat toys ... they *do* have their own mouse to play with. 

m4k ref: 9+1=10 kitties ... I hope not. My health isn't the best and while I appear to be on an upswing, I know I need to keep my life simple and pare down to more manageable numbers and that means not adding more. _At least not adding more that really don't *need* me to save them._ I cannot become a hoarder. I prefer to be able to have the room (and energy) to foster and help many cats and kittens on their journeys. If I overload my home with too many cats I won't have the ability to foster and help other cats-in-need. 
I have to be strong and remind myself of my goal to help kitties, not keep them all. 
_...but I *do* understand the place in your heart that made you ask me that question, and I *love* that place._ :love2


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

They look and sound to be happy, social, vibrant kitties who should have no problems getting wonderful homes. You have such a gift with helping kitties that it would be a shame if you had to put fostering on hold because your own numbers had gotten so high. 

I understand the limited energy quota, and it sucks sometimes, doesn't it?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'll have the orange lad! When can I pick him up!  They are all GORGEOUS!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

They are ready for s/n. I'm waiting to hear from my friend about their arrangements this week.

Are you *sure* you want the orange boy? He's gonna be HUGE! 
His feet are *enormous* and he's still just a baby! I need to try to get a pic of his paw next to his most delicate sister's paw. He is almost twice the size and if he grows into those paws ... he's gonna be a bruiser. _(but he's such a little lover!)_


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Leazie said:


> I understand the limited energy quota, and it sucks sometimes, doesn't it?


 *sigh* Yeah ... but as I feel better I'll be able to do more and that'll be great!


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Oh they all look so wonderful and sooooo cute. How did you get them all on the windowsil at the same time? They are all gorgous.

Kathy


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The first pic, that was their 1st day with me and they were small, tired, covered with and weakened by fleas (_one was scratching in the pic_) and they just had no energy.
The second pic, I plucked them up and set them up there, using my hand to try to discourage them from jumping down and I only got 2 pics, that one and one with the spotted tabby already half jumped out of the pic. 1st pic only has the bottom part of the longhair as she was standing up and checking out the top of the windowsill.
Kittens are FAST! Gotta have an even faster camera!!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I love your cats! They have great markings!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Yep! I'll take the orange one. Suppose since he's so big I'll have to put a few more stamps on the box but....


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a beautiful assortment of kitties!! The orange one looks just like Murphy -- orange, white bib, green eyes. So cute!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I am having a very difficult time NOT naming him. I want to call him Murphy or Toby, but I am trying *very* hard to not give them names so their new people can name them and have a bonding moment.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

They are all so cute. I love Toby jnr


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

wow, i thought these cats were going to be part of your already huge family, Heidi. oh they are so sociable...u did so good with these. their future owners will be so happy in love with them. and the cats themselves look so happy and so adjusted. u do such amazing work, Heidi. kudos to u!

btw, love that purple quilt with the house design.


----------

